# Dazzle and Liberty almost 2 and 3 months old



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

FINALLY! Here are some new pictures! It's about time eh? 

Let me tell ya, Dazzle is a piece of work! Good grief she's terrible( I think she is too spoiled!)! You should have seen the "behind the scenes" of these pictures! Jumping, twirling, fidgeting, not leading... we have some work to do! 

Looks like Dazzle is about to take flight in that last pic (her ears are hilarious!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And here's Liberty. She gained a few pounds while we were away I think!  She just turned 3 m/o.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOLOL... Dazzle completely cracks me up. Her little face and ears are just so funny! She almost has airplane ears! Her coloring is so pretty though.  Looking forward to Liberty!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my... little Lib is quite a chunk of cheese!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

You can totally "feel" the look on dazzles face! She is just humoring ya'll! She's got quite the personality! So gorgeous! Liberty seems much more easy going


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Yea, Liberty is an angel to work with... at least compared to Dazzle!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've noticed that sometimes the friendly, people oriented, types can be the worst to try and do something with . Complain and fuss and pout. Anyway, your backup help did a nice job while you were gone. Man they look good. Both of them. Are you going to RWB?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  

Yep, you're right. I've noticed it a lot too... Certainly the case with Dazzle! 

My recently married sister was the farm sitter. She and her husband really loved looking at the goats she told me. Her husband especially! She kept saying "do you think your goats are fat? Cause maybe I should cut back on their grain. " She raises dairy sheep. Heehee. I kept saying, "nope, not really. That's mostly muscle and they are supposed to look like that!" She did good with the feed and they certainly didn't miss a meal! 

Nope, I wish we were though!! We have another thing to be at that weekend though...  Maybe next year! I really wanted to bring Paint Ball and these two...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous is an understatement when describing these two! My husband LOVES boers, and these girls would have him drooling. They are both awesome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow. these are some gorgeous goats! Dazzle looks like she KNOWS how pretty she is (not good in goats, or people), and Liberty looks like she has a great butt!! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank nchen7!  

I agree.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I just love Dazzle. She looks like a lot of personality & beautiful. Liberty looks sweet and reminds me of a Piemontese. 
*
*


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! They are so wide and square! They look like mini show steers! Love em!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! We love them.  

Just washed, clipped and took new pictures of all the other kids... whew! Now that was a job! But I'll edit (crop/compress) them all here soon and post them sometime this evening.  

Love your avatar Pam!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Dazzle is so unique. She just knows it also. They are both beautiful but Dazzle stole my heart..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle has known she was special since day 1.  She is quite the character!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dazzle certainly is dazzling I think that is the prettiest coat pattern I have ever seen. Liberty however, WOWSA that girl is built like a brick you know what house....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Her coat is 4 different colors! White/black/grey/brown!  I look forward to breeding her to Rich next year and seeing what color they give us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, thought you would notice, he looks Awesome


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Kind of hard to miss!!  Today's the day! He'll be on his way in a few hours!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is very handsome and flashy. 

You can't tell at all, I am very anxious and excited can you? :hammer::clap::crazy::laugh::thumbup::stars::wahoo::leap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is he there yet?


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful goat!! Love the colors!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  I do too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wowzers! Looooove them! Dazzle seems sassy just like our Nigerians  

They both know they are show stoppers!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle is a sassy little thing. Poor little goat is going to be at the bottom of her age class at every show...  That's okay though. She'll still catch people's eyes with her color!


----------

